# Dreamweaver Constantly Crashing



## purefusion (Jul 12, 2005)

I've got Dreamweaver MX on my iBook G4 here at work. I never used to have a problem with it crashing, but now more than ever it will crash when I'm uploading probably more than 20 files. Also, randomly. For instance I was editing css and it crashed. It started doing this so I updated it to 6.1. It's still doing the same thing. I have 1 gig of ram on this machine. 

I know the easy response would be "upgrade to..." but is there anything I can do (change settings, remove software) to optimize my mac all around for less crashing? They say these things aren't supposed to crash, but that's a crock with my experiences. Thanks for your help!

-Scott

BTW, dreamwever isn't the only thing that crashes, but it's the prog that crashes most frequently.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 12, 2005)

If it's not just Dreamweaver that crashes, then it suggests that it's a system-wide malady, rather than just DW. I run DW and find it to be the flakiest, least stable app on my whole system.

First thing to do is to repair permissions using Disk Utility.


----------



## purefusion (Jul 13, 2005)

I have run repair disk permissions. Would you suggest I run it again? It's been a couple weeks.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 13, 2005)

Never hurts to be on the safe side. At least then we know what the problem ISN'T!


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 13, 2005)

You should run it every couple of weeks.

Also, if you haven't yet, you might think about getting out your system disk and running Disk Repair from there. Do NOT reinstall the os x software, just go to File/Open Disk Utility when booting up with your system cd. (Hold down the "c" key on start up with the cd in the drive and you'll boot up with the system disk.)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 14, 2005)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> You should run it every couple of weeks.



Heed the man's words of wisdom. 99.9% of all computer problems are PREVENTABLE by regular maintenance of your system. Get into a habit of running a disk maintenance utility once a week. 

If nothing else, it's the perfect opportunity of stopping work an hour early on a Friday afternoon  "Uh yeah Boss, I'm running maintenance on my system." Good excuse for slacking AND brownie points into the bargain!


----------



## purefusion (Jul 15, 2005)

Haha, great! Thanks  

So what exactly does the repair permissions do?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 15, 2005)

Repair Permissions does deeply mystical system things. My field of expertise is QuarkXPress and other graphics applications. If you need a deeper understanding of the workings of Repair Permissions, then that would be the subject for another thread.

Glad it helped tho'!


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 15, 2005)

Here's the facts on some commonly used diagnostic/system repair tools and their uses. Repair Permissions is on the list but isn't very well defined. Basically, all files on your system have "permissions" that allow different users different access, depending on how the permissions are set.

These "rules" can get corrupted or changed enough over time so that your computer starts exibiting strange behaviors. Repair Permissions can sometimes set this right again.That's why we recommend Repairing Permissions regularly so you can avoid problems. In the majority of cases of trouble, doing this is the best and first step.

Hope that answers your question!


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 15, 2005)

Here's that website"
http://www.thexlab.com/faqs/maintainingmacosx.html

More on Disk Utility and Repair Permissions and Repair Disk:
http://www.thexlab.com/faqs/durepairfns.html


----------



## Sam J (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm having the same problem with DW 7.0.1 crashing on a OSX 10.4.2.

I've seen many posts on Macromedias site about this, but no fix. I've tried permissions, rebuilding DW cache, uninstall reinstall, and I have a support case open with Macromedia with no response yet. (has only been 15 hrs.)

Dreamweaver crashes when:
- I create a new site and click "done."
- I choose DREAMWEAVER > QUIT DREAMWEAVER from the menu.

Please post if you're having similar problems so we can keep this thread going until finding a solution. I will update when I hear from Macromedia. THANKS!


----------



## Sam J (Jul 18, 2005)

I just received a reply from Macromedia, unfortunately it doesn't help. The email looks like an automated response for the issue of DW not launching. My copy launches just fine... it crashes on two very specific instances. 1) clicking done after creating a new site 2) choosing "DREAMWEAVER > QUIT DREAMWEAVER" from the menu.

Here is a copy of the response: None of these things worked for me, but maybe they will help someone else.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you for contacting Macromedia Technical Support.

I understand you are unable to launch Dreamweaver and other Studio MX Products. This may be attributed to a number of factors:

1. POSSIBLE START PAGE CONFLICT - Try to disable the startup page by following these steps:

a. Choose System Preferences from the Apple menu.
b. Click Network.
c. Under TCP/IP, set Configure IPv4 to "Off"
d. Launch Dreamweaver. Should you be able to do so and are asked for a serial number, enter the correct serial number to register then activate the product. After that, disable Dreamweaver's start page by going to Dreamweaver > Preferences, then uncheck "Show start page" under the "General" tab.

You may also refer to this link for other ways of disabling the start page:

How to Disable the Start Page in Dreamweaver
http://www.macromedia.com/go/14ca38fb

2. ONE OR MORE DAMAGED LIBRARIES IN DREAMWEAVER - Follow these steps for initial troubleshooting:

a. Install our HOTFIX:http://www.macromedia.com/go/18933
Under Solution, you will find several download links for the HotFix depending on language platform. Download the appropriate HotFix and run it. Check if this resolves the issue.

b. Run our LICENSE CLEANER - If the issue is not resolved after running HotFix, you may then try running the License Cleaner. This is available in the following link:
http://www.macromedia.com/go/cleaner

The procedure to use the cleaner is detailed in the document. Please follow carefully.

3. CORRUPT APPLICATION SUPPORT FOLDER - Files that make an application (like Dreamweaver) work can sometimes be placed in a corrupted state due to changes made to that particular account. Recreating these files would normally make the program work again. Please follow these steps:

a. Quit Dreamweaver and any programs running.
b. Go to this location in your hard drive: [Mac HD] : Users : [Username]: Library : Application Support : Macromedia : Dreamweaver MX 2004
- Drag this folder on the desktop (as this will be re-created again).
c. Launch Dreamweaver and see if this fixes the issue.

4. CORRUPT PREFERENCES - Quit Dreamweaver and all other programs running. Drag the preferences file on the desktop (as this will be re-created again). Then launch Dreamweaver and see if this fixes the issue. The location of the prefs file is as follows: [Mac HD] : Users : [username] : Library : Preferences : Dreamweaver MX 2004 Prefs

Should these steps fail to resolve the issue, reinstalling will be the next best option. You may follow these steps:

a. Using Finder, search for all instances of Dreamweaver MX 2004 files and folders and delete them.

b. Again, using Finder, search for all instances of Macrovision files and folders and delete them.
Note: When you use Finder, make sure that you are searching for the files "Everywhere".

c. Reboot your machine and then login on Safe Boot. This resource might help you reboot your machine in Safe Boot:

Mac OS X 10.2, 10.3: Starting up in Safe Mode
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107393

d. Reinstall Dreamweaver using either your CD or you can use the evaluation version from the Macromedia Website and activate it with your Serial Number.

Dreamweaver Download Page
http://www.macromedia.com/go/trydreamweaver

e. Reboot your machine and log in on Normal mode. Then try to launch Dreamweaver.

Should reinstalling still fail to resolve the issue, then it is likely that your current user profile is already damage damaged. To isolate this issue please try the Article below and see if you are able to create a new user and install Dreamweaver from there.

Adding a new user account to your computer
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=25398

I hope this has helped you. I look forward to your reply.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## barhar (Apr 17, 2006)

01. 'Disk Utility's 'Repair Disk Permissions' feature mainly works when an application has an associated '.pkg' file in the '/Library/Receipts/' folder. Although Apple may also do additional undocumented actions (operations) as well.

02. I have yet to experience any of the above mentioned problems (with 'Dreamweaver MX 2004', DW); however, consider this - locate and open your '~/Library/Application Support/Macromedia/Dreamweaver MX 2004/Configuration/' (or equivalent) folder. Rename file 
'FileCache.dat' to '_FileCache.dat', and rename the 'SiteCache' folder to '_SiteCache'. Now, attempt to open DW. DW will create a new 'SiteCache' folder and then a new 'FileCache.dat' file.

You can then decide whether to trash the original (now renamed) 'FileCache.dat' file and 'SiteCache' folder or the newly created ones - depending on your current DW launch (open, run) success or failure, etc.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 17, 2006)

You could try upgrading to the latest Tiger (10.4.6) and see if that helps, but unfortunately I think this might cause even more problems.

Do you have passive ftp set to on or off?


----------

